# إعادة تصنيع زيت الموتور



## ahmedeg (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أبحث عن معلومات فنية عن عملية recylcing used car-oil
flow sheets, or technical data of the process...
و أرجو النصيحة بشأن إمكانية تطبيق ذلك عمليا على نطاق صغير

--
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نورالدين123 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

يا اخى هذة من الاسرار العسكرية \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## Housam (8 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي الكريم :
هذه ليست من الأسرار العسكرية والأمر أبسط من ذلك بكثير ولكن لا أعرف تفاصيله بالضبط 
ملخص الموضوع أن الزيت يتم فلترته للتخلص من الشوائب الموجودة فيه مع بعض المعالجات الأخرى ( وقد يضاف بعض أنواع الصابون للحصول على شحم تزليق 
أعدك أنني سأحاول أن أحصل لك على التفاصيل إن شاء الله


----------



## chopin (8 أكتوبر 2006)

السؤال هو:
ما الفرق بين الزيت الجديد والمستخدم؟:69: 
وما هو تاثير الحرارة العالية علي الزيوت؟:4: 
وما هو تاثير المواد المختلطة بالزيت علية عند هذة الظروف؟:55: 

اعتقد إذا اجبنا عن هذة الأسئلة :67: فقد عرفنا الأجابة علي السؤال المطروح عن اعادة تدوير الزيوت الستعملة:12: 

اتمنا المشاركة من الجميع:1:


----------



## المطوري (9 أكتوبر 2006)

الأمر بحاجة الى مهندسي مصفاة الدهون ربما هم اكثر من غيرهم من يستطيع المساعدة وانشاء الله مايقصرون


----------



## د.عمر الاعرجي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

يحتوي الزيت العادي على عدة مضافات و هي تتلف بالاستعمال
كذلك فان السلاسل الكاربونية تتكسر بفعل الحرارة العالية
لذلك لا يمكن استخدامه مرة اخرى لنفس الغرض
و قد يمكن استخدامه لاغراض اخرى


----------



## eyadamk (14 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام


في العادة يتم اعادة تصنيع زيوت السيلرات المستعملة و تدويرها على شكل شحمة ماكينات ... يتم تصفية الزيوت المستعملة من الأوساخ بواسطة فلاتر ثم هدرجة الزيوت لتتحول الى شحمة.


----------



## المطوري (17 أكتوبر 2006)

الدكتور عمر الاعرجي كيف يمكن ذالك وما المواد التي يمكن استخلاصها من الزيت المحترق 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## SALEH84 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

زيت السيارات يمر بعدة مراحل عند عملية التصنيع بداية حيث تبدأ العملية بالfiltration لازالة الشوائب العالقة بعد اخذه من ال distilation colume الخاصة بالنفط الخام حيث يؤخذ من منتصف الاسطوانة تقريبا ثم يدخل مرحلة ال dewaxing لازالة السلاسل الكربونية الطويلة او السلاسل الكربوينة التي تحتوي على رابطة ثنائية او الحلقية اي اننا نريد الابقاء على الروابط الاحادية على شكل سلسلة غير طويلة ثم مرحلة ال dewatering لازالة الماء الموجود ثم ال heating لازالة ما تبقى من الماء وبخاره. ثم مراحلة ال combining ثم مرحلة اضافة المحسنات ال additives
>>>>>>to be continued


----------



## SALEH84 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

في اي جامعة تدرس انت


----------



## هدى محمد صالح (20 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام عليكم 
في البداية يجب اجراء فحوصات كاملة للزيت المستخدم مثلا حامضية الزيت لزوجته 
ومقارنة تلك المواصفات بالمواصفات المطلوبة للزيت الجديد ثم التفكير في كيفية 
معالجة الزيت وصولا الى المواصفات المطلوبة


----------



## هدى محمد صالح (20 أكتوبر 2006)

هناك بعض ال additives التي تضاف للزيت لتحسين لزوجته مثلاOCP, poly methacrylat


----------



## هدى محمد صالح (20 أكتوبر 2006)

هناك بعض ال additives التي تضاف للزيت لتحسين لزوجته مثلاOCP, poly methacrylat


----------



## ahmedeg (21 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني لمشاركاتكم
أنا جامعة القاهرة قسم الهندسة الكيميائية
يعني أنا قريت عن أفكار مختلفة منها أنهم يصنعوا منه الصابون
و منها أنهم يخلطوه مع الdesiel بنسبة 1:1 فيضاعف كمية الdesiel
و أيضاً -و هذا ما أراه فعلا فعال- أنهم يعملوا له re distillation و كأنه خام
فيخرج من الtower زيت نقي و بعض المواد الأخرى التي علقت معه أو تحولت كمية من الزيت إليها مثل الasphalt
بس المشكلة أنا لسه يعني مادرتش حاجات في هذا المجال و مش عارف ممكن يتعمل حتى في المعمل ازاى
يمكنكم زيارة الموقع التالي، هي شركة هندية تصنع plants جاهزة لهذا الغرض:
http://www.thermopac.in/oilrefinery.html


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## الرواني (4 أغسطس 2010)

لو بس في مخطط لاحد مصانع الزيت بارك الله فيكم


----------

